# Our Max has Passed Away



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

It is with a heavy heart that I write this post. Max passed away yesterday at age 9 years, 7 months. He was a victim of cancer. We joined the GRF a little less than 8 years ago, when Max was just under 2 years old. He was a big boy, at about 135 pounds. Max was truly a force of nature. He became a certified therapy dog--he visited many schools, nursing homes and hospitals. He also met many people in our community, as he accompanied me on my travels around town. He also traveled with us in our RV, where he met many other travelers. As a member of GRF, and as a moderator, I helped organize several meet-ups where Max met some of the members of this forum, although I do not know how many of those people and dogs are still here. I include with this post several pictures of Max. My wife and I already miss our beautiful boy more than words can describe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dave I am so very very sorry to hear this.
Max was such a special boy, I always enjoyed seeing pictures of him and hearing about his Therapy visits. 

Thinking of you and your family, I know this is a very difficult time for you all. 

Runfree Max.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know your hearts are broken right now. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry to read about your loss. Sending good thoughts to you.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Max was such a majestic boy. I have enjoyed reading about your life with him. Such a cruel disease. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.?


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I’m very sorry. They leave such big gaps in our lives when they go. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It's hard to find words....Max was a special guy and a Forum Favorite. I enjoyed reading your posts about him and seeing his pictures. He was magnificent. I'm so very sorry for your loss. You gave him a great life.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Dave. I know you loved Max so very much. I'll always remember him from this meetup in Coto de Caza.

You gave him a big little life, which is all we can do for them. Thanks to you, Max lived bigger even than he was, and he touched many lives. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I know your pain, Dave- I'm so very sorry for your loss. Just one more day ....


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm very sorry for your loss. You gave him a great life and it sounds like he gave so much in return. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Fly free Max


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh no, I hate seeing this. I am so sorry. Try to focus on the good times you shared with sweet Max.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm really sorry! What a beauty he was. Those pictures were adorable.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. I always kept up with your postings and know how much you loved your boy.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh, my heart hurts for you. I have fallen in love with your boy in the years since I joined the forum. I am so sorry.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So sorry for your loss of Max. I remember many of these photos of him well <3 He made an impression on so many! He won't be forgotten!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Max. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Darn....

Very sorry. I could see how much you guys loved that dog.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Dave we've never crossed paths but as a new moderator I have come to know your legacy; your many contributions, your connections with people here, and your unabiding love for Max. I can resonate with your loss and know the void it has created. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I’m so very, very sorry. ?
RIP Max...


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Sitting here across the pond with tears rolling down my cheeks. Never met you nor Max but feel your pain. You gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Dave, I'm so very sorry to hear about Max, I know how special he was to you and your family. Would you like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List?. 

Rest in peace sweet boy x


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

What a fine looking guy he was! I am very sorry for your loss.

We share your pain as we lost our Max in late October of last year and we lost our Maddie girl in January of 2019. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

im so sorry for your loss, run free beautiful big guy!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m so very sorry. Praying for God’s comfort for you.


----------



## 2mnycars (Jul 1, 2011)

Dave I'm so sorry for your loss.
(I informed the local dog license office that I didn't need to renew my dog's tag because she had passed away. They sent me a certificate for Rainbow Bridge. The caring and certificate made me cry, but somehow it helped.)






Rainbow Bridge - A "Must Read" if you have lost a beloved pet.


Poem Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.



www.petloss.com


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Max. Your pictures brought a smile and a tear at the same time. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Losing one of these amazing creatures is the hardest part of allowing them to come into our lives. Max, at 135 lbs was definitely a big boy. I love the photos you shared, especially the photo of him gnawing on a log.  He was enjoying the moment.

Hang in there. Honestly, I don't think we ever get over their passing. When we sold a cabin we owned in Boone, NC, we had lunch with the realtor after the closing. My wife and I were feeling a bit melancholy simply because we had so many great family memories of our time in the cabin. The realtor then said something that has stuck with me. He said, "When you sell a home, you leave the wood and nails behind, but you take your memories with you forever." His words were so true, and I think they apply to saying goodbye to a beloved pet as well. Try to think of all the good times Max shared with you. The pain will not last forever, but his memory will. God Bless!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of handsome Max. I know how hard it is to lose a furry family member to cancer. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. I love the pictures you posted...keep them close to help you when you're down.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I hope one day,we will stop loosing our kids to cancer and will see more 15+ barneys,ellas,max,mias,chloes,tuckers,barnabys....
I no longer know what to say.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

So sorry to read about Max passing.Wishing you comfort in all the sadness


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear about Max. Never easy!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so very sorry, I have enjoyed reading about Max and seeing his pictures.. he and you are so central to this forum and my heart breaks...even though I didn't meet Max in person somehow through your posts I have come to love him also. Max, may your days at Rainbow Bridge be filled with sunshine, biscuits, and playing with all of our goldens who wait for us there.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m so sorry. I cried reading your post as I can’t imagine what your going through. That’s the bad part of having these special pups? They aren’t with us long enough! I truly hope all dogs do go to heaven and we will see them again. My heart is with you.


----------



## bat1159man (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave,

My heart goes out to you. My Max had to be put to sleep last April at 8 years 6 months - cancer got the best of him so I have some idea of what you went through. I struggle with the idea of getting another Golden. Max was such a friend, companion and my field buddy - best retriever I have ever seen in the field. The picture below was him with his last bird ever retrieved...


----------



## Goldenbrody (Oct 23, 2019)

We are so sorry to hear about Max. He was a beautiful guy. Our hearts go out to you.


----------



## Robineml (Jan 25, 2020)

Max's Dad said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I write this post. Max passed away yesterday at age 9 years, 7 months. He was a victim of cancer. We joined the GRF a little less than 8 years ago, when Max was just under 2 years old. He was a big boy, at about 135 pounds. Max was truly a force of nature. He became a certified therapy dog--he visited many schools, nursing homes and hospitals. He also met many people in our community, as he accompanied me on my travels around town. He also traveled with us in our RV, where he met many other travelers. As a member of GRF, and as a moderator, I helped organize several meet-ups where Max met some of the members of this forum, although I do not know how many of those people and dogs are still here. I include with this post several pictures of Max. My wife and I already miss our beautiful boy more than words can describe.
> View attachment 870448
> View attachment 870449
> View attachment 870450
> ...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

bat1159man said:


> Dave,
> 
> My heart goes out to you. My Max had to be put to sleep last April at 8 years 6 months - cancer got the best of him so I have some idea of what you went through. I struggle with the idea of getting another Golden. Max was such a friend, companion and my field buddy - best retriever I have ever seen in the field. The picture below was him with his last bird ever retrieved...
> 
> View attachment 870683


I understand and feel your pain. The only saving grace during this sad time is that we have Rocky, who is now 2.5 years old, a Golden who is Max’s cousin. He is very different from Max, but also special. We got Rocky a couple of years ago because he was related to Max. I would also add that we got Max soon after our previous Golden passed away. Max soon became our “heart” dog. Every dog and every Golden is different. I encourage you to consider bringing another Golden Retriever into your life.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cancer stinks. But what a wonderful life you gave Max! My prayers are with you.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I remember meeting Max when Rusty was like 1.5 (or was he a less than a year?) years old at the Huntington Beach event. I'm very sorry to hear about your lose, Max's Dad. 

I'm sure Rocky misses his big brother as well


----------



## smg15 (Aug 14, 2019)

Max's Dad said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I write this post. Max passed away yesterday at age 9 years, 7 months. He was a victim of cancer. We joined the GRF a little less than 8 years ago, when Max was just under 2 years old. He was a big boy, at about 135 pounds. Max was truly a force of nature. He became a certified therapy dog--he visited many schools, nursing homes and hospitals. He also met many people in our community, as he accompanied me on my travels around town. He also traveled with us in our RV, where he met many other travelers. As a member of GRF, and as a moderator, I helped organize several meet-ups where Max met some of the members of this forum, although I do not know how many of those people and dogs are still here. I include with this post several pictures of Max. My wife and I already miss our beautiful boy more than words can describe.
> View attachment 870448
> View attachment 870449
> View attachment 870450
> ...


So sorry for your loss. He is so handsome. My girl Kelsy just turned 11 and is on chemo pill until July. Hoping for the best. It is so difficult to loose them.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my Ranger last spring, and know how difficult it is when you have to say farewell to your best friend. Max had a good life, and I know the memories you shared will Max will live on in your heart forever.


----------



## Katie Flyer (Jan 16, 2020)

Max's Dad said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I write this post. Max passed away yesterday at age 9 years, 7 months. He was a victim of cancer. We joined the GRF a little less than 8 years ago, when Max was just under 2 years old. He was a big boy, at about 135 pounds. Max was truly a force of nature. He became a certified therapy dog--he visited many schools, nursing homes and hospitals. He also met many people in our community, as he accompanied me on my travels around town. He also traveled with us in our RV, where he met many other travelers. As a member of GRF, and as a moderator, I helped organize several meet-ups where Max met some of the members of this forum, although I do not know how many of those people and dogs are still here. I include with this post several pictures of Max. My wife and I already miss our beautiful boy more than words can describe.
> View attachment 870448
> View attachment 870449
> View attachment 870450
> ...


So very sorry for your loss. Max was a very handsome boy. They are never with us long enough. I loss my golden boy to cancer many years ago. They operated and he died anyway. Zip was my therapy dog. Cherish the memories and think of all of the lives he has touched. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time. They are family. Non dog people do not understand the loss of our dogs but we do The pain will eventually pass and you will enjoy all of the cherished memories you had withMax at your side


----------



## allkapsgold (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm so very sorry. They fill up our lives to such an extent that they leave a huge hole when they leave us.


----------



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)

I got chills reading your post. Our golden just passed away at 9 years 7 months, also a victim of cancer. In nine days, she was gone (two days after the official diagnosis).

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Max seemed like a wonderful, happy dog!


----------

